# BHM stories



## rignon

Hello, wondering if there are any stories involving BHM's seducing thin, athletic women. I saw one a few years ago dealing with a personal trainer who tries to help a man lose weight. He's content the way he is and tries to get her to relax and have more fun. It becomes a battle of wills. I believe the story ended with the woman winning. I'd like to see one with the man coming out on top.  Are there any stories like that? I've not found any yet.


----------



## fat hiker

rignon said:


> Hello, wondering if there are any stories involving BHM's seducing thin, athletic women. I saw one a few years ago dealing with a personal trainer who tries to help a man lose weight. He's content the way he is and tries to get her to relax and have more fun. It becomes a battle of wills. I believe the story ended with the woman winning. I'd like to see one with the man coming out on top.  Are there any stories like that? I've not found any yet.



Check out 'Voyeurcize' by Edx, or 'The Gym' by Molly, both in the 'General BHM/Mutual' archive in the Library. Are those the sorts of story you've looking for?


----------



## rignon

fat hiker said:


> Check out 'Voyeurcize' by Edx, or 'The Gym' by Molly, both in the 'General BHM/Mutual' archive in the Library. Are those the sorts of story you've looking for?



Not exactly, but not bad. Thanks


----------



## chicken legs

I would love to see outgoing bhm/ssbhm's seducing shy ffa's...with a little bit of squashing/sitting, and playfull wrestling mixed in..:happy:


----------

